# www.retirementadvisor.ca



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone know why www.retirementadvisor.ca is no longer operational?
In addition to this forum, Retirement Advisor has been one of my favorite sites. It had good information as well as great calculators. They weren't perfect but fit my needs very well.

Any info will be appreciated!

Maltese


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

They may just be having issues with their hosting service - try later. They were cached by Google on Wednesday.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe re-vamping the website? 

I thought it might be the domain had expired, but it's paid for until 2014. So not sure...


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

I checked with those who run the site. They've had a major glitch at their hosting provider. They hope to be back up today or tomorrow, but it might be a bit longer.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

NorthernRaven said:


> I checked with those who run the site. They've had a major glitch at their hosting provider. They hope to be back up today or tomorrow, but it might be a bit longer.


Thanks for the info NorthernRaven! I'm so happy that the site hasn't been discontinued. It's great that you knew who to contact.

Maltese


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like they are back online.


----------

